# Peppermint Swirl



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice piece. It looks like it is thick, like impasto, am I right?


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you! Yes, I layered it.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Dark photo, what is can see looks nice.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you. Yes, I really should invest in a new camera which takes better pictures.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

You'd probably be better off setting up some better lighting. I'll bet your camera is just fine. I need to do this as well.

It's a nice piece. What size is it?


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you! I'll try that. It's 8x10.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

If anyone would be willing to favorite this on Etsy I'd appreciate it

https://www.etsy.com/listing/261825451/8-x-10-original-acrylic-painting?ref=shop_home_active_2


----------

